# SS report 2-18 Fishing Soldier, here you go.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Blaine asked me for a screen shot from the new HDS Lowrance, and this evening I got over a monster school of white bass, that eventually went into a feeding frenzy. So I took advantge of the awesome screen pictures and here they are.
The first picture is what the school looked like when I found them hanging on the bottom. The sequence is of how the school starts to blow up as I start catching them and the school gets excited. 
Some fish will start to follow the one on the hook up towards the surface and try to take it's food away. This gets the school more excited and soon it looks like a hurricane.

Sunbeam, tell the Filipino her fish in the drive way on ice.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Good looking photos, Loy. nice whites too. See you out there soon.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow!!!! great shots! looks like a good unit!!!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pictures Loy, is that just sonar pic or is it downscan? The colors make me think it's just sonar.-Mike


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Loy, that is so awesome. congrats on your new HDS, looks like a keeper.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Like WOW...abstract! Nice job getting on those WB.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

:-( Time to save some money....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Whites have no chance now. Population will take a bigger hit this year!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is the sonar side of the unit, as I left the spot I did take a picture of the down scan.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Pics Loy! Looks Like You have a TV on your dash.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like you left about 1 limits worth of keepers still swimming, when you departed! Good to see you back up on the horse, love your reports.-Mike


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I started at 4:30 and left at 5:45. I kept a limit for Sunbeam's wife, she can't get enough white bass, and caught 67 all together. When I first strated I had to bounce it a little on the bottom to get their attention and then hold it still for them to bite.
Once they got going all I had to was lower a slab and hold on.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Aren't they great. But you left off the lat and lon. I haven't really found much use for the side scan on the lake, although the bridges on 190 rb look cool. Dang...you got the 10 inch? WOW.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

By the way...you can turn off the flasher on the right side of the sonar screen to give more chart space...if you want. At least I did.


----------



## xpressbass (Jan 31, 2013)

I am extremely impressed! I have been researching them to upgrade mine. Why did you go with the 10 instead of the 5,6,7,8 or 9?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You will want at least the 8 to see 4 screens at once.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had the $ and I got to see a 7 and a 10 side by side at Lawrence Brothers Marine in Liberty where my boat was being worked on.
It did not take long for me to see the 10 was easy on this old man's eyes.
As far as the cost, as a guide it makes us more effective and accurate, so it was well worth the cost.
I am learning the side scan does have a use other than looking cool, cruising a rise to look for fish that are not in the usual spots is one of it's uses.
The 10 lets you see a chart and a sonar at the same time and not strain to see either.
I like the amplitude screen to the right of the typical sonar screen Mark, give you a quick heads up of what you will see next.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I had the $ and I got to see a 7 and a 10 side by side at Lawrence Brothers Marine in Liberty where my boat was being worked on.
> It did not take long for me to see the 10 was easy on this old man's eyes.
> As far as the cost, as a guide it makes us more effective and accurate, so it was well worth the cost.
> I am learning the side scan does have a use other than looking cool, cruising a rise to look for fish that are not in the usual spots is one of it's uses.
> ...


Cool shots SS. That 10 is sweet, only I couldn't make out the GPS coordinates!! Just kidding. 
Send more. Can't wait to see what the stripers look like when they light up the screen!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> Cool shots SS. That 10 is sweet, only I couldn't make out the GPS coordinates!! Just kidding.
> Send more. Can't wait to see what the stripers look like when they light up the screen!


I agree, I couldn't quite make out those GPS coordinates either.... LOL! Nice Pics.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Here you all go........*

Lowrance HDS-10 Gen-2...........
Livingston on plotter screen.........
Galveston's North Jetty,Gulf side near end on the HDS-7 sonor screen...at night under the lights...those are Red Drum 28-42's....drop a jig and hold on..........d law


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Those catches are inspirational. Spiritual even. 

Conclusion: If ya'll see a little jon boat on the water with a voodoo priest standing on the bow choking a chicken and chanting, that's just me trying to catch a cooler full of fish like ya'll. I just ain't figured out the magic just yet. Gotta admit, the voodude is cheap though.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great graph shots! I'm still kinda beat from 3 days in teh wind on TB & Rayburn but I'm driven now to get out on them big schools here!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Be creful about what you post SS, or the TP&WD will pass special laws for the MRF the way they did from the dam to the 3278 bridge!!! LOL


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are some cool shots I bet you wish you had gotten one sooner.


----------



## xpressbass (Jan 31, 2013)

I going to need to work lots of overtime for that but I want one!


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Not to worry guys, it's only a function of money ! ! !*


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool Loy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't ignore you Mr. Loy. Lol Just haven't been on the board n the past fewdays. Those are awesome shots.


----------

